# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello, I'm new... Where do I choose a relevant sub-forum to post a question?  Thanks!

## Touchdown

Just a business owner looking for relatively simple excel fixes from time to time.  Looking forward to learning.  Thanks!

Tom

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Touchdown, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Tom,




> Just a business owner looking for relatively simple excel fixes from time to time.  Where do I choose a relevant sub-forum to post a question..



   Welcome,  :Smilie: 

If you are a beginner you may find the Tips and Tutorials Sub Forum a bit overwhelming, but a quick look does no harm
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-tutorials/

 If you need help, the main three Sub Forums are:
Excel general
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/

Excel Formulas & Functions
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-formulas-and-functions/

Excel Programming / VBA / Macros
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-programming-vba-macros/

In the first “Excel General Forum”,  _...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/
_... there is also a basics Sub Forum 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-users-basics/

Those 4 Sub Forums are most likely the ones for you to Post a question in, but there are some more specialised ones, as well as “Off Topic” Sub Forums which you are welcome to Post in.


Please, if you get time, take some time before posting to read the Forum Rules here
http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html
http://www.excelforum.com/forums-rules/
It is usually worth it in the long run.

*Thanks*
 :Wink:   :Smilie: 


Practice Posting techniques, for example here:
http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/
( you need to be logged in to access that Sub Forum ). Just start a Thread with a Title like " Just testing posting techniques " , and post and reply to yourself until you get the hang of things..  practice editing the post, and Title , *Go* ing *Advanced* in* Reply* , Practice posting code in Code Tags etc... etc.. etc...

If you have a specific Question, some general advise...
Unless someone is very familiar with having done something exactly as what you are trying to do, then  a detailed description along with a good “Picture” is very essential:  And test data is helpful to have:
  Remember to reduce the amount of test data to the *minimum required*  to demonstrate typical scenarios. *Desensitize* the data if necessary. 
  Show us clearly what you* have* and the *results you want* to achieve. 
  Please *do not* use images to show spreadsheet data, as we cannot copy them to a worksheet. 

Please 
*Either:*
*Post screenshots COPYABLE* to a Spreadsheet: – See my signature below, 
or here:	
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4399581
Practice here:
http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/

*OR: 
Upload a Workbook*: See here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...his-forum.html (* Method 2 and Method 3* )
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4335120
*OR:*
There is also the file share site option such as this free thing:
https://app.box.com/signup/personal
(_ .Remember to select Share after uploading and give us the link they provide if you use that )
* But Note: a lot of people can’t / won’t download a File from an external site. So this method  is not preferred here* 
For security reasons and to increase your chances of a response, It is preferable to upload a File with no codes in it and post any codes in the Thread ( using Code Tags *#* )

* OR:*
 Select the table Icon above, select an appropriate size table and fill it in (If replying to a Thread you may need to select the *Go Advanced* Button, ( bottom right of reply Window )  to get the Table Icon to show )


Practice all that here:
http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/

----------

